# Giant Reign 2017



## reiller (9. Juli 2016)

Hi, 
mich hat mal wieder das Kauffieber gepackt und ich frage mich ob ein Modellwechsel ansteht?!

Beim Alu denke ich mal nicht, weil: http://www.giantcyclingworld.com/bike.php?id=20045196

Beim Advanced sagt mein Wunschdenken, dass es eine gemeinsame Plattform mit dem LIV Hail teilt, also neue Anlenkung des Dämpfers mit einem Metric Shock, Boost, breite Felgen, Eagle....

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/06/30...ntain-bikes-get-premium-carbon-fiber-options/

Was denkt oder wisst ihr?

(Unverletzt wäre ich auf dem Rad und würde mir nicht derartige sinnfreie Gedanken machen )


----------



## rmaurer (9. Juli 2016)

Einen Modellwechsel gibt's bei Giant überlicherweise nach 3 Jahren, das wäre dann beim Reign erst 2017/2018 der Fall.

Auch eine komplett neue Plattform a la "Reign SX" mit Boost und 27.5+ ist aber durchaus denkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Juli 2016)

Ein SX kommt fix, meines Wissens aber ohne Änderungen am Rahmen.


----------



## reiller (11. Juli 2016)

Wofür steht das sx?


----------



## reiller (11. Juli 2016)

Ah,  für heavy duty.


----------



## Evilius (13. Juli 2016)

reiller schrieb:


> Beim Advanced sagt mein Wunschdenken, dass es eine gemeinsame Plattform mit dem LIV Hail teilt, also neue Anlenkung des Dämpfers mit einem Metric Shock,



Das Liv Hail hat eine andere Geo wie das Reign, für Frauen eben...


----------



## Sushi1976 (17. Juli 2016)

Das Reign 2017 kommt mit 170mm 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KevinK (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hab gestern mit einem Giant Mitarbeiter gesprochen welcher mir sagte, dass das Reign für 2017 den gleichen Rahmen behält und auch keinen Metric Dämpfer bekommt. Und das SX wirds in Deutschland auch nicht geben.


----------



## Der_GruE (23. Juli 2016)

Hi,wann werden denn die 2017 offiziell vorgestellt? Und warum kommt das SX nicht in Deutschland? Und wenn es den gleichen Rahmen behält warum dann SX 170mm oder 180 mm Gabel? Die kann ich auch selber einbauen.
Kann vielleicht wer beantworten?


----------



## KevinK (23. Juli 2016)

Der Giantmitarbeiter mit dem ich gesprochen hab meinte in Deutschland wäre der Markt fürs Sx nicht vorhanden. Aber er meinte auch man könne ja einfach einen Coil-Dämpfer und ne dicke Gabel einbauen und dann hat man das Sx.

Und vorgestellt werden die wohl zur Eurobike.


----------



## rmaurer (23. Juli 2016)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Hi,wann werden denn die 2017 offiziell vorgestellt? Und warum kommt das SX nicht in Deutschland? Und wenn es den gleichen Rahmen behält warum dann SX 170mm oder 180 mm Gabel? Die kann ich auch selber einbauen.
> Kann vielleicht wer beantworten?


ist doch nicht schlimm dass sie den gleichen Rahmen nehmen, das haben sie beim Trance und Anthem auch so gemacht. Warum es 2 Jahre gebraucht hat um endlich eine SX Variante anzubieten ist wohl eher hier die Frage aber wahrscheinlich war das Rad mit der 160er Gabel schon "potent genug"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (23. Juli 2016)

Ok,dann brauch ich ja nicht auf die neuen Modelle warten wenn sich was ergibt da sich ja  "nur" die Farbe ändert.Eine Lyrik mit 170mm oder 180mm kann ich auch einbauen?Dann nehme ich halt ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## KevinK (23. Juli 2016)

Also so wie ich den Kerl verstanden hab ist der Rahmen, auch 2015/16 dafür freigegeben.


----------



## xpippenx (31. Juli 2016)

Also ich find die neuen Reign 2 LTD nich schlecht. Das graue hat was. Das Farbkonzept des Schwarz-gelben und das des 1.5er LTD erinnert doch etwas an's Glory ;-)


----------



## psychoo2 (31. Juli 2016)

Das 1.5 Ltd find ich vom Preis her ja schon ansprechend. 
Was haltet ihr von de beiden Fox Dämpfern??

Taugen die was im Vergleich zur Pike und dem Monarch Plus ??

Das 2016er Modell war ja doch noch 300€ teurer ?


----------



## xpippenx (2. August 2016)

Ach so... hab heute nochmal reingeguckt. Keine Reverb und Boost. Hab leider vergessen die Specs zu fotografieren


----------



## buddlersen (4. August 2016)

@xpippenx soll das Reign 1.5 LTD aus Carbon sein (sieht auf den Bildern so aus)? Und wie teuer soll das werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (4. August 2016)

Kein Carbon ! Schaut nur auf dem Bild so aus.

VK soll laut meines Wissen 2999.- € sein


----------



## Vunlimited (4. August 2016)

Hier ein Originalbild vom 1.5er Ltd


----------



## xpippenx (4. August 2016)

Is meines Wissens nach Alu. Die Carbonmodelle waren da noch nich im Katalog. Waren auch nur die LTD Modelle und nicht die "normalen" ;-)


----------



## klamsi (5. August 2016)

Gibt's den jetzt schon vollständige Infos zu Specifikationen und Preisen aller 2017er Reign's - oder hab ich was verschlafen?


----------



## psychoo2 (5. August 2016)

GIbts schon Erfahrungsbericht zu den 36er Fox Performance Modellen ?


----------



## big_scoop (5. August 2016)

die Preise wurden hier im Forum glaube schon mal genannt. Das Ltd. 1.5 liegt bei 2999€ das 2er bei 2499€


----------



## jr_hebboch (5. August 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hier ein Originalbild vom 1.5er Ltd
> Anhang anzeigen 517093



Die Farbkombi finde ich grausam.


----------



## psychoo2 (6. August 2016)

Hier mal die Daten der LTD Modelle :-D

Die Ausstattung und Bilder passen aber nicht ganz zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 329269 (6. August 2016)

reiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich hat mal wieder das Kauffieber gepackt und ich frage mich ob ein Modellwechsel ansteht?!
> 
> Beim Alu denke ich mal nicht, weil: http://www.giantcyclingworld.com/bike.php?id=20045196
> ...


----------



## Deleted 329269 (6. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas0980 (22. August 2016)

Hallo! Kenn jemand zufällig auch die Preisempfehlung für das Reign SX?


----------



## Erroll (22. August 2016)

So weit ich weiß, wird es das Reign SX in Deutschland nicht geben.


----------



## Thomas0980 (22. August 2016)

Erroll schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, wird es das Reign SX in Deutschland nicht geben.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (23. August 2016)

Thomas0980 schrieb:


> Hallo! Kenn jemand zufällig auch die Preisempfehlung für das Reign SX?


3599€ in Österreich. Für Deutschland wird es leider definitiv nicht kommen.


----------



## Thomas0980 (23. August 2016)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> 3599€ in Österreich. Für Deutschland wird es leider definitiv nicht kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522175


Danke! Bin eh aus Österreich


----------



## Thomas0980 (23. August 2016)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> 3599€ in Österreich. Für Deutschland wird es leider definitiv nicht kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 522175


Hast du eine Ahnung was es wiegt?


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (23. August 2016)

Thomas0980 schrieb:


> Danke! Bin eh aus Österreich


Du glücklicher. Das Foto kommt quasi live aus Wels - sieht in natura richtig gut aus das SX.

Re Gewicht: steht leider nichts dabei und die Leute am Stand wissen es auch nicht genau.


----------



## roadrunner4711 (25. August 2016)

Hallo in die Runde; vermutlich ist die Frage hier deplatziert, aber ich tue´s trotzdem. Hat jemand schon mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer in das Reign eingebaut. Ich schwanke zwischen neuen Vivid Air oder halt einen mit Stahlfeder. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?! Wie sieht das gewichtstechnisch aus? Was spricht für und was gegen Stahlfeder .... kurzum, hat sich jemand schon mal die Frage gestellt und lässt mich vielleicht an seinen Erfahrungen partizipieren... DANKE! Einsatzgebiet: Überwiegend Aachen (teilweise uppiges Gelände, kleiner Bikepark, keine fetten Sprünge, max. 120 Höhenmeter Uphill am Stück), mal Winterberg, Hürtgenwald, Malmedy (ca. 5 p.a.), 1x Alpen p.a.


----------



## psychoo2 (25. August 2016)

roadrunner4711 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde; vermutlich ist die Frage hier deplatziert, aber ich tue´s trotzdem. Hat jemand schon mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer in das Reign eingebaut. Ich schwanke zwischen neuen Vivid Air oder halt einen mit Stahlfeder. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?! Wie sieht das gewichtstechnisch aus? Was spricht für und was gegen Stahlfeder .... kurzum, hat sich jemand schon mal die Frage gestellt und lässt mich vielleicht an seinen Erfahrungen partizipieren... DANKE! Einsatzgebiet: Überwiegend Aachen (teilweise uppiges Gelände, kleiner Bikepark, keine fetten Sprünge, max. 120 Höhenmeter Uphill am Stück), mal Winterberg, Hürtgenwald, Malmedy (ca. 5 p.a.), 1x Alpen p.a.



Wieso sollte das nicht hier rein passen....in anderen Ländern gibt es das Reign sogar von Werk auf mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Google einfach mal nach Reign SX

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/reign.sx/26028/92818/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner4711 (25. August 2016)

Hallo "pschoo2" .... Danke für Deine Antwort und den gleichen Gedanken hege ich ja auch. Meine Frage war vielmehr, ob es schon mal jemand gemacht hat und ob der dann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann. Verhuntze ich z.B. das Reign damit oder wird deutlich besser!? Sicher sind das immer subjektive Eindrücke, aber irgendjemand wird das doch schon mal gemacht haben, oder


----------



## rzOne20 (25. August 2016)

Passt hier vlt "noch" besser: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-reign-650b.713247/page-145
Auf den letzten Seiten dort wurde erst wieder drüber disskutiert. Einige User fahren auch Coil.


----------



## xpippenx (25. August 2016)

Guckt mal im Reign 650B Thread. Da war das schon ein paar mal Thema ;-)


----------



## roadrunner4711 (25. August 2016)

danke!! Happy Trails!


----------



## Jurriaan (28. August 2016)

Etwas anders dan der Reign SX in Österreich


----------



## flip_4 (30. August 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hier ein Originalbild vom 1.5er Ltd
> Anhang anzeigen 517093



Sind die Fox Elemente irgendwelche abgespeckte Version oder hat die 36 auch die Fit4 Kartusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas0980 (30. August 2016)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Sind die Fox Elemente irgendwelche abgespeckte Version oder hat die 36 auch die Fit4 Kartusche?


Lt. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-announces-2017-lineup-details.html hat die Performance Elite auch die FIT4 Kartusche drin.


----------



## Erroll (30. August 2016)

Fit 4 haben jetzt alle. Die open bath Kartusche gibt es seit 2016 nicht mehr.


----------



## flip_4 (30. August 2016)

Beim 1.5 ltd steht Performance Grip dabei, laut dem pinkbike Artikel keine Fit4 Kartusche. Oder verwechsle ich jetzt etwas?


----------



## Thomas0980 (30. August 2016)

Lt. https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/reign-1.5-ltd das 1.5 hat eine Fox 36 Float Performance, 160mm Travel, FIT4 Damper


----------



## Mr.Penguin (14. September 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/u/krbiker87/album/Giant-Reign-275-15-LTD-2017/

Ahaaaa: Nur LSC und Rebound an diesem X2 einstellbar? Die "GRIP" Forke ist auch wieder so ein Kostenreduktionsprodukt... aber wer weiß, ob die Federelemente dadurch schlechter arbeiten.

Nach weiterer Recherche konnte ich feststellen, dass vor allem die Versteller anders geartet sind. Kann man so als verschiedene Ersatzteile kaufen. Auf was für Ideen die kommen  
http://foxracingshox.de/advanced_se...j+assy+dhx2&XTCsid=3ecn8jvmivk2vn0ebfipgr6od2


----------



## psychoo2 (15. September 2016)




----------



## jr_hebboch (16. September 2016)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 528898 Anhang anzeigen 528899 Anhang anzeigen 528900



... das muss man sich aber auch erst schön saufen!


----------



## roadrunner4711 (16. September 2016)

.... das nicht unbedingt, aber die Bremsleitung vorne könnte man mal kürzen   Voll das Lasso am Lenker ...


----------



## hnx (16. September 2016)

Das ist der Zug der Stütze. Scheint nur provisorisch zusammengesteckt.


----------



## xpippenx (16. September 2016)

*Klugscheissmodus an*

Das is die von der Sattelstütze 

*Klugscheissmodus aus* 

edit: Verdammt! zu spät. Hab ich auf'm Handy nich gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (17. September 2016)

roadrunner4711 schrieb:


> .... das nicht unbedingt, aber die Bremsleitung vorne könnte man mal kürzen   Voll das Lasso am Lenker ...


Bike war laut Shop noch nicht End montiert - Denke die lange Leitung (übrigens ist das die Sattelstützenfernbedienung) wird noch auf Maß gekürzt


----------



## xpippenx (17. September 2016)




----------



## Erroll (17. September 2016)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Bike war laut Shop noch nicht End montiert ....


Dein Neues? Wird der Grashüpfer eingestampft?


----------



## psychoo2 (17. September 2016)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dein Neues? Wird der Grashüpfer eingestampft?


Das steht im Moment noch nicht fest


----------



## harni (12. Oktober 2016)

Morgen
Ich schleiche schon seit ein paar Wochen um das Reign rum. Die 2016er Modelle sind grad ordentlich reduziert. Das 1.5 Ltd für 2500 und das 2 ltd für 1900.
Das 2 ltd hat zwar den einfachen Dämpfer aber bei dem Presiunterschied kann man ja später noch einiges tauschen und erstmal so fahren.
2fach mit 10fach hinten is für mich wahrscheinlich doch die sinnvollere wahl auch wenn ich gerne einen cleanene 11 fach Antrieb hätte...
Können gelegentlich schonmal längere steile Touren mit mwehr als 1500hm werden. Das hab ich bisher mit nem Torque gemacht.
Einsatzgebiet. Trailtouren in den Bergen und Hausstrecke. Im Urlaub gelegentlich mal Park. Habe aber noch ein Torque mit Stahl Fahrwerk..
Beim 2er ltd würde ich folgende vorhandenen Teile verbauen.

XT statt Slx Kurbel

Zee bremse
XT Trigger
Reifen runter und gegen high roller oder trail king tubeless tauschen.

Die mechan giant Stütze mit Bowdenzug find ich aufgrund der Einfachheig ggü einer reverb sogar gut.

Dann sollte ich für 2000€ erstmal nen sinnvollen Aufbau haben.
Oder würdet ihr ein 2017er modell in erwägung ziehen?

Da sind breitere Felgen verbaut 27mm statt 24mm.
Yari statt pike rc (einfacherer service)
SLX 11 fach
...

Habe die Höffnung dass ich mig dem einfachen Monarch RT und verkleinerung der Luftkammer und der Pike RC  bei knapp 80g erstmal klar komme, wohlwissend dass der Dämpfer keineswegs ideal ist.

Alternativ hatte ich mit einem reduzierten Radon Slide Carbon für 2600 und einem slide 150 10.0 mit factory Fahwerk für 2900 geliebäugelt aber 3000 euro sind mir auch zu viel.
Das Giant bin ich Probe gefahren und sagt mir von Rahmen und Geo mehr zu und ich finde da nen günstigen Einstieg.....
Das einache schwarze gefällt mir auch gut.
Der Händler hat noch einige 2016er  reign.
Da ist mit grossem Rabatt für ein 2017er wahrscheinlich nicht zu rechnen.
Da müsste ich schon nen Jahr bis zum Ausverkauf auf ein Schnäppchen warten.

Danke u GRuß
Harni


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2016)

harni schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich schleiche schon seit ein paar Wochen um das Reign rum. Die 2016er Modelle sind grad ordentlich reduziert. Das 1.5 Ltd für 2500 und das 2 ltd für 1900.
> Das 2 ltd hat zwar den einfachen Dämpfer aber bei dem Presiunterschied kann man ja später noch einiges tauschen und erstmal so fahren.
> 2fach mit 10fach hinten is für mich wahrscheinlich doch die sinnvollere wahl auch wenn ich gerne einen cleanene 11 fach Antrieb hätte...
> ...


 
Servus. Stimmt meiner Meinung nach alles so wie du es schreibst. Bei deinen Änderungen würde ich allerdings keinen Grund sehen die SLX Kurbel gegen die XT zu tauschen? Trigger, Zee und Reifen schon, speziell Reifen. Da sind original so ganz die billigen drauf.
Dämpfer auch, da du mit 80 kg ein "Mittel" - Gewicht hast wird der bei dir auch passen. Blöd is da immer nur > 90 und vermutlich < 50 kg (das mit < 50 kg kann ich aber nur schätzen, da bin ich bissl weg davon)!

Pike sollte genügen, zumal die Yari ja eine "schlechtere" Dämpfung hätte, würde ich die Pike sogar bevorzugen.

Felgenbreite ist mit 24 auch nicht schlecht, vor 3-4 Jahren war das sogar sehr breit. Wenn du nicht grad Vertriden oder sonstige Trial-Spielereinen machen willst genügen 24 mm auch.

1900 für ein 2er? Das ist ein guter PReis, wo gibts das?


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei unserem Händerl gibts das Bike derzeit mit 20% für 2079€

Also 1900€ ist dann schon ein Hammerpreis


----------



## aibeekey (12. Oktober 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> 1900 für ein 2er? Das ist ein guter PReis, wo gibts das?



zB bei Rabe Bikes
https://www.rabe-bike.de/giant-reign/

Bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass durch den großen Erfolg der 2015er Modelle einfach viel zu viele 2016er produziert und bestellt wurden.
Das 2015er war im Sommer schon so gut wie überall ausverkauft. Restbestände hat man für 2000€ bekommen, bei UVP 2300€.

Da sind die Angebote für das 2016er schon ziemlich gut jetzt. Das gelb is halt aber auch ekelhaft meiner Meinung nach  Das schwarze dafür sehr schön.


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2016)

Mein Händler hat gesagt er hat so gut wie nur gelbe verkauft. Ich bin mit meinem 2017 bis jetzt mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (12. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man den Lagerbestand bei Rabe ansieht, schaut das gelbe auch beliebter aus... Naja Geschmackssache halt 
Persönlich fand ich die 2016er Farben der Alu-Modelle alle nicht so prickelnd. Die Advanced Versionen waren dagegen recht hübsch.

Das 2017er Reign 2 in gelb/schwarz erinnert mich irgendwie auch zu sehr an das günstigste Radon Swoop oder YT Capra. Das graue hingegen hat was, finde ich. Mal sehen wie es nächsten Herbst aussieht mit den Verkaufszahlen


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2016)

I glaub das alle schöner sein wie meins  ... also der 2er Rahmen von 2015. Echt oag ... aber den Designer hams sicher schon entsorgt.
Das gelbe von 2016 hat ein Freund von mir, schaut in echt voll lässig aus finde ich!


----------



## roadrunner4711 (12. Oktober 2016)

... ich fahre seit Herbst 2015 das 2016 reign 1.5 und habe "lediglich" die Bremsen gegen ein paar Saint, das kettenblatt gegen ein one up und die Laufräder gegen Hope+ZTR Flow getauscht. Vielleicht täusche ich nächstes Jahr noch den Dämpfer gegen eine Stahlfeder und die Gabel gegen eine Lyrik.... lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: die Basis des Rades ist einfach phänomenal und es macht bock von aachen über Winterberg, hürtgenwald bis nach Saalbach und Leogang. 1x11 reicht problemlos, um auch mal 1.500 Höhenmeter am Stück u fahren. Ich denke, dass ich das Rad noch3-5 Jahre fahren werde, da ich momentan nicht den besagten Quantensprung an Technologieentwicklung sehe.  Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Kaufen und sich über ein tolles Rad freuen!!


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe das ich diese Erfahrungen mit meinem 1.5er LTD auch machen werde. Laufräder müss ich aber wohl auch mal in Angriff nehmen. Rest sollte erstmal passen. Eventuell wieder ne MT5 ran machen. Aber da ist mir das geschisse mit den Innenverlegten Zügen wohl zu groß.


----------



## roadrunner4711 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hatte eine mt7 dran, die aber am Kolben undicht wurde. Von der Saint bin ich dagegen sehr begeistert. Noch mehr power und bisher gar kein Gezicke im Gegensatz zur Magura....


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2016)

Genauso ging es mir mit meiner MT5. Hoffe die XT kommt da ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen und Erfahrungen!
Hat mich in meinen Überlegungen bestätigt.
Habe vorhin das Rad reserviert. ☺
Grüße harni


----------

